# Ipsy September 2015 **Spoilers**



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 18, 2015)

Didn't see a September thread, so I started one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Here's to a fab month of awesome stuff!  I'd love a dark berry lipstain or lipstick for fall, not that I don't already have many, but can you really ever have too many lippies??


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 18, 2015)

I like lippies so I hope to have another. I'd like an autumn color.


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd love to get a berry colored lippie! Last month wasn't too awful when it was actually in my hands, but I'm hoping to get an amazing bag since I think my last amazing bag was in May or April, so if I don't get one soon I'll probably cancel.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 19, 2015)

Someone posted this on my facebook group! I think I'm the minority here but I'm hoping for the NYX!


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 19, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Someone posted this on my facebook group! I think I'm the minority here but I'm hoping for the NYX!
> 
> 
> 
> 11899877_10155913831670510_1829358375425241651_n.jpg


I'd be really happy with either! I love NYX and I'd wear those shades alot, but I've only ever tried the blue and green glamglow so I wouldn't mind that either!


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 19, 2015)

I would prefer the NYX. I have two of those trios from Ulta and that shadow is buttery soft with great pigmentation. I got a couple of samples of the new glamglow products from Birchbox and they don't compare to the original mud mask.


----------



## Kristina Theus Murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

September will actually be my first time trying Ipsy, so fingers crossed they come out swingin'


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 19, 2015)

I would be happy with either!!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello pretty eyeshadow. Do you know how awesome you would look on me?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 19, 2015)

I would rather have the Glamglow, but honestly I would be ok getting either!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 20, 2015)

I've already sampled a NYX trio from Ipsy before, I wonder if that means I'll get Glam Glow?  Probs not.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm probably the only one, but I'm not excited about either of these.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 20, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I'm probably the only one, but I'm not excited about either of these.


I'm with you, I don't like NYX products, I don't get the obsession over them. And Glamglow, eh it's been everywhere lately.


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 20, 2015)

I love NYX, but I have way too many eyeshadows already (especially neutrals), so I'm hoping for the GlamGlow - unless we could get a different NYX product instead, like a lipstick.


----------



## NoodleRama (Aug 21, 2015)

What exactly is glamglow? I'd probably be happy with either one. I know I'm fine getting some eyeshadow.  I have yet to get eyeshadow in either of my bags so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Aug 21, 2015)

@@NoodleRama

Glamglow is a fairly pricey skincare brand. Some people REALLY love it (me) others think it's over-priced.

While I haven't been as impressed with some formulas as others, mostly because they aren't really for my skin type, I LOVE the white and black label masks, (clearing and exfoliating) as well as the eye treatments. I only use one 'bubble' for both eyes, so they last me twice as long as they are technically supposed to. I am currently saving up my birchbox points and waiting for a really good coupon to get a full-size of the clearing mud, since I will agree $70 for a little tub of mud is it much. They also have cleansers, which I like more than most, but certainly wouldn't pay retail for.

That said, I like both of those samples, so given my track record with ipsy, I will get neither.  
ETA: it looks like the orange label is the new brightening mask with white birch leaf, white wild rose flower, lactic acid derived from sugarcane, and white peony root. I will gladly give it a go.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 21, 2015)

NoodleRama said:


> What exactly is glamglow? I'd probably be happy with either one. I know I'm fine getting some eyeshadow.  I have yet to get eyeshadow in either of my bags so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The original glamglow was a mud/clay mask supposedly invented for movie stars.  The orange bottle in the spoilers looks like flash mud. According to Sephora it brightens and exfoliates. Some of the newer types aren't mud masks, but imo have the consistency of babyfood. I do like the original mud masks. 

Artemiss- have you ever tried the Tarte clay mask? I got a sample and liked it a lot. It's less expensive and doesn't make you look like Biff in Back to the Future while you are wearing it.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Artemiss- have you ever tried the Tarte clay mask? I got a sample and liked it a lot. It's less expensive and doesn't make you look like Biff in Back to the Future while you are wearing it.


I have not, but I will keep an eye out for it. So far, the closest I've found as far as results is the Origins out of trouble mask, which is fairly inexpensive, but the camphor smell is just overwhelming..like I've smeared grandma's campho-phenique all over my face. :blink2:


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 22, 2015)

I also received a NYX trio from Ipsy but it was March 2014. I think everyone got one that month? Knowing Ipsy I doubt that would qualify as a dupe. I love Ipsy but I cringe when they put Glamglow in a bag. It drives the complaining up exponentially.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2015)

Excited for that spoiler! I love Glamglow, but I will say they are very pricey for the amount you get. NYX is one brand of many that I can't get near me unless online, and I have only have a couple of things by them from subscription boxes. The Flashmud is new to me, so I think I would actually rather get that now that I think about it, but I would be happy if I got NYX too!

This spoiler is giving me hope that my Ipsy bags will start to get better, these last couple of months have made me feel like canceling my subscription!


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm hoping for the Glamglow because I've never tried it, but I have NYX shadows, so I really don't need more.


----------



## Vaas (Aug 27, 2015)

Please Glamglow! I have enough shadow to last me into my next life.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 27, 2015)

I am ok with either.  I have never tried NYX before and I am up to eyeballs with eye sets.  The GlamGlow eheh, I like the orange packaging.  This is my last month of Ipsy, I have too much and I am being overrun with everything.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Aug 28, 2015)

I would prefer the glam glow. I still haven't touched the Nikka K quad I got from Ipsy In July.


----------



## twolala (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm hoping for GlamGlow products as well!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi ladies! Joined back up after a break. On the waitlist so maybe won't get September. But..if i do, I'm open to both of those options as long as it's not the exact same trio I got in another bag. If not, that's cool.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 29, 2015)

Glam glow please!!!


----------



## nikkita63 (Aug 29, 2015)

I think I'd prefer the glam glow, I like trying masks. I have so many neutral palettes but It may be nice to have a little trio I can put in my makeup bag in my purse when I'm on the go!


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm not eager for either of these. GlamGlow tends to break me out and the NYX shadows are a little too dark for my taste. If the NYX comes in other colors that would be ideal for me, if not either one will be passed on to a friend.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's September's bag. Not sure about this one and I'm kind of sick of front zips..


----------



## jilnata (Aug 31, 2015)

I just signed up for ippsy, can't wait to get my 1st box of goodies. Also I just joined makeuptalk


----------



## Saiza (Sep 1, 2015)

The bag looks interesting, the zip fronts aren't so great since they don't hold as much. Praying for a better Ipsy bag in September, the last few not so good.


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 1, 2015)

saw this on facebook!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 1, 2015)

Love hand cream! Now if I got glamglow and hand cream it would start off as a great Ipsy!


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Sep 1, 2015)

The video is up!


----------



## Saiza (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting the video! I was hoping for a great September bag, but I'm so sick of NYX, City Chic and J.Cat, they're all cheap brands. Plus I'm over the nude colors, I'm dying to for a bold red lip or something darker than nude.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 1, 2015)

Ipsy, please stop with those stupid videos! The bag, in my opinion, is not that cute and none of the products are jumping at me so far.


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 1, 2015)

It looked like the Queen of the Fill Brow Gel was in every product shot.


----------



## inimitable_d (Sep 1, 2015)

I really hope I don't get the NYX eyeshadow.  I love NYX, but I have way too many eyeshadows already!  I would like the eyebrow gel...fingers crossed!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm done for now. This is my last bag and then I'm canceling.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 2, 2015)

This looks like a seriously bad selection this month. I'm going to cancel this or Birchbox soon I am really not hopeful with what I have seen so far from either one. I may cancel both.  Also, I agree the videos are really stupid.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 2, 2015)

I am not sure why I am still subscribing. I guess it is because each bag has that one game changer product that I would never have otherwise heard about (looking at you boo-boo coverup and Hikari blush). Right now I am down to 3b, one birchbox and Ipsy. Maybe this will cut down on the stuff I use once and forget about.


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 2, 2015)

Just to let everyone know - new point rewards are out!


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 2, 2015)

I redeemed for one of the rewards.. since its the 2nd - do you think I could possibly get it this month or will I get it next month?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> Just to let everyone know - new point rewards are out!


Awesome thanks, I snagged the mask. I'm a sucker for facial masks and it was only 250 points.



AshleyK said:


> I redeemed for one of the rewards.. since its the 2nd - do you think I could possibly get it this month or will I get it next month?


Good question, I hope it's this month!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2015)

Spoilers!





Trust Fund polish again, that has my hopes up that I can score it this time around.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 2, 2015)

I redeemed for the mask too and I really hope it comes in this months bag since I plan to cancel. I looked it up in the faqs and it says they start processing on the 1st so products must be redeemed before the first but let's hope they didn't process yet.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!! If I miss out twice in a row I'll be so sad!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 2, 2015)

I traded for the Trust Fund polish so I really hope it doesn't land in my bag. I don't have nail polish selected at all so there's a little hope. I don't know what the Evelyn Iona is so that might be fun to get. Mascara I'm ok with too as well as the Pixi so fingers crossed all I have to do is dodge nail polish.


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 2, 2015)

It looks like the Evelyn Iona in the picture is a blush.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 2, 2015)

I really am thinking I might unsubscribe if this month is not good for me, hopefully it is!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 3, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I traded for the Trust Fund polish so I really hope it doesn't land in my bag. I don't have nail polish selected at all so there's a little hope. I don't know what the Evelyn Iona is so that might be fun to get. Mascara I'm ok with too as well as the Pixi so fingers crossed all I have to do is dodge nail polish.


I don't have nail polish selected and I got it last month. Which as it turns out is a good thing, because it was the only thing I actually liked.

For those of you that haven't tried it or want it...it's not super smelly and it's pretty long lasting. It's survived on my toes with no chipping for 2 full weeks.


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 3, 2015)

If you redeem your points at anytime in one month, it goes in your next months bag. I redeemed mine for a Chella highlighter pencil on July 2nd and it came in my August bag. (I also redeemed more points for a Luxie eyeshadow on the 9th and it came in August too.) I have no idea on what happens if you redeem for something and then cancel before you get your next bag, maybe they just send it to you?


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 3, 2015)

Hmm yeah, I redeemed for the brush (I know it's not the best reward.. but I've been trying to convince myself to cancel). I was hoping it would come this month, so that I could cancel before October.. but one more bag won't kill me.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Sep 3, 2015)

Ipsy posted this picture on Snapchat!


----------



## Jen51 (Sep 3, 2015)

I use that Put a Lid on it eye primer and I love it.  I would sooooo very much like to get that in one of my bags.  With the relationship Ipsy and I have though, I foresee three dark reddish lipsticks coming.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2015)

I love the dark lipsticks! Bring it on Ipsy!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 4, 2015)

It's about damn time they put in some darker colored lipsticks. With the exception of last month's Hikari berry lipgloss it's all been neutrals and red.

Any one of those lipsticks'll do for me. And gimme that broze looking eyeliner. Actually everything looks good from this spoiler. And this is the first time I've ever said this: The bag is cute!


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 4, 2015)

The one thing I don't want is lipsticks, I have this in my profile and what do I always get....lipstick! I think this may be my last bag with Ipsy, will just have to see what this month brings. I keep hoping my bags will improve.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 4, 2015)

I would love the Balm eyelid primer! I don't wear dark lipstick and I don't have lipstick selected in my quiz. Hopefully I don't get one of those. The bronze liner looks interesting!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2015)

Early access is not up yet! Hopefully it will be up on Tuesday though after the holiday weekend


----------



## sarahtyler (Sep 7, 2015)

Early access is up. Of course, with all the lip options, I'm getting the nude one that will make me look like death. And nail polish I don't really want in a color I have a million dupes for. The NYX is fine and will make a good quick and easy look or gift for someone. I really wanted the glam glow (of course) because in my 2.5 years of subscription I have never received a glam glow product from ipsy. I also wanted to try the EM brow stuff since I have really liked all the products I've tried from that line.

The only thing I'm really excited for this month is the first aid beauty repair cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 7, 2015)

Surprised early access was put up today!

I'm getting:

Pixi brow powder trio (not a huge brow product fan, but I'll try it)

Evelyn Iona cream blush in ash (yay!)

trestique mini matte lip crayon (hope its not the color pictured.. ew)

Octavio argan oil (ok.. I have so many hair oils though, no joke)

Glam glow flashmud (YASSS)

pretty good bag, probably the only reason I'm happy about it is the glam glow  :lol:


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am getting NYX eyeshadow, first aid cream, trust fund nail, bronze eyeliner andexfoliating cleanser. Really wanted the glamglow and a lipstick. I don't end have any eye products checked on my profile and I always give bad reviews for those items.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know what I did to deserve this bag:

NYX eyeshadow- not checked on quiz, keep poorly reviewing and keep receiving eye shadows. Seriously, I just got the Nikka K one in July!

Liptini lipstick- not checked on quiz, poor reviews especially when I get dark lipsticks

Temptu highlighter- praying I like this product so I get one usable item

Formula X nail polish in Ignite- I wanted the Trust Fund Polish last month. I wanted the Trust Fund Polish this month. Thanks for sending the same shade you sent me last September Ipsy. This is a slap in the face.

Garnier Fructis- flat iron cream?? I don't even have words for this one.

Eff my September Ipsy bag.

Sorry for ranting but it soooo helps to vent! I hope you all have better bags!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm getting:

City Color Lipstick

Nyx eyeshadow trio

Pixi brow powder

First Aid Beauty repair cream

Octavio hair oil

I wanted a non nude lipstick (so that was a success), bronze liner, &amp; glam glow. I'm annoyed about the hair oil, but I did get two full size products, and I've always wanted to try the first aid beauty cream...so I can't complain too much..


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 7, 2015)

@@Tiffanytinsw I understand your ranting! I reviewed trestique pretty poorly, and was hoping not to get another thing from that brand... I think I need to revisit the quiz though


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm getting:

Pixi Brow Powder Trio

NYX Eyeshadow Trio

Liptini Lipstick in Starlet Cocktail

Temptu Highlighter in Champagne Shimmer

Vasanti Brighten Up! Exfoliating Cleanser

I'm happy with my September Bag!


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2015)

Surprised that the early access is up too!

This is what I am getting this month:

NYX ipsy Eye Shadow Trio - Glad to finally get an eye shadow as I have it selected on my quiz, and tell them I love eye shadows when I review products, and have not received one from Ipsy for multiple months

tre'StiQue Mini Matte Lip Cryaon - First of all, I hate matte colors (Well at least 90% of the time because my lips get so chapped)! And this colour as @@sarahtyler said, will make me look DEAD! I hope it is a better colour than what is being shown here.

Formula X Nail Color in Ignite - I think I might already have this exact polish, and if not, then at least some dupes

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream - Thank to PopSugarMustHaves, I already have a massive container of this, which I do not think will ever become empty.

ClariSEA Rapid Detox Charcoal Exfoilant - Excited about this one for sure! 

So, out of my bag the only thing I am excited for is the ClariSEA Rapid Detox Charcoal Exfoilant, and maybe the NYX trio if it has good pigmentation. I am actually surprised that they are sending me this, as I have a trio from NYX that Ipsy sent me awhile ago in a bag.

I would have been super excited about the FAB Ultra Repair Cream, but since I already own it is not that exciting. Same with the polish goes here too.

I really hope that the lip crayon will be better than what I am thinking of what it will be on my right now, which is of a drying concealer stick being rubbed on my lips.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 7, 2015)

I am getting the worst possible bag! I love masks and there are six options this month and I am not getting any of them!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 7, 2015)

@Tobygirl   I'm getting the same bag as you. I get the whole mask thing, I would have liked one of those as well.  However after that, I looked at all the options and there weren't very many things I would have wanted more.  I think the options were just pretty bad this month.  I usually go through the other options and compare with what I got.  And the truth is I wasn't going to be that happy no matter what.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 7, 2015)

I am getting the NYX eye shadow and this was the only thing I was excited about. I own two of the NYX trios. They are super pigmented and buttery soft. The trick is don't use their applicator (set it aside for nail art projects or something).This appears to be a set just for Ipsy. If I had seen these colors when Ulta had it's NYX 40% off I would have grabbed it. 

I don't know what professional makeup artists or dermatologists would think of this but I've been using nude crayons as eye shadow primer. This was something I discovered when I mixed up my jelly pong pong pen with a lipstick crayon Ipsy sent me in August. It didn't crease and held the color all day.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 7, 2015)

tamberella said:


> @Tobygirl I'm getting the same bag as you. I get the whole mask thing, I would have liked one of those as well. However after that, I looked at all the options and there weren't very many things I would have wanted more. I think the options were just pretty bad this month. I usually go through the other options and compare with what I got. And the truth is I wasn't going to be that happy no matter what.


@@tamberella I do the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're right - the options were not good this month (besides the masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I will be canceling after my year is over in November - after 1.5 years I think it's time for Ipsy and I to part ways


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm planning on canceling Ipsy after this month, but my last bag is not too bad. None of their selections really were that interesting to me but I can at least use most of these: 
 
 
NYX eye shadow trio
Jcat beauty waterproof slide on eye pencil in bronze
Trust fund beauty nail polish in Elegantly Wasted
City Color cosmetics Be Bold 3x mascara in black
Not Soap Radio hand and body lotion


----------



## Saiza (Sep 8, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> The one thing I don't want is lipsticks, I have this in my profile and what do I always get....lipstick! I think this may be my last bag with Ipsy, will just have to see what this month brings. I keep hoping my bags will improve.


I'd kill for a lip gloss or lipstick, that's all I really want and never get. I keep getting eye liners and nail polishes which I don't want at all. I keep changing my quiz and it's just getting worse. September's bag looks awful.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 8, 2015)

LadyGordon said:


> I'm planning on canceling Ipsy after this month, but my last bag is not too bad. None of their selections really were that interesting to me but I can at least use most of these:
> 
> 
> NYX eye shadow trio
> ...


I'm getting the same bag as you, not excited at all, kind of mad about the cheap brands. All I want is lip products and never get them. I'm super tired of NYX, J.Cat and City Color. Contemplating canceling but then I never do for some reason.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 8, 2015)

NYX shadows: could be hit or miss. I haven't been impressed with their shadows in the past. So I'm keeping expectations low.

Naobay moisturizer: Unexciting but I will use it if it's good.

Acure scrub: I like this brand. I have this already and I have a lot of exfoliators right now. Wish it was the cleanser cause I just ran out.

Evelyn iona blush: fun to get but will I use it?!? I almost always forget cream blush until it's too late.

Bronze liner: I have a lot of liners but not a good bronze and I'm fond of metallics so I will try this.

I'm not angry at this bag and I'm not ecstatic. If I get my point perk in this bag I'm likely going through with my cancel but if not I might stay for one last October bag..


----------



## sam356 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm getting the following: 



Not too excited to get most of the items. NYX Eyeshadow seems okay. I'm excited to try the sleeping pack, but that's about it. I think this is my last month. It's not worth it anymore, especially considering I've to pay extra for shipping and foreign exchange rate


----------



## kayla0906 (Sep 8, 2015)

pretty pumped for mine this time around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Sep 8, 2015)

I really love the sleeping mask. I got it in another sample box - sample society/allure maybe. 

I'm getting over my angst about the bag this month. My items really aren't bad - there weren't a lot of exciting choices this month, and I'm just butthurt that I didn't get the things that stood out to me.


----------



## nikkita63 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am actually happy with my ipsy bag this month.







I like the bag it's super cute and we have yet to get a gold once atleast since I first started ipsy april 2014.

The clarisea charcoal exfoliant is right up my alley! I use a charcoal scrub once a week usually. So excited for this!

First aid beauty, well I don't know about this but I do love getting samples of moisturizers to try even though I usually stick to my originals.

I would have preferred the glam glow just a little bit more than the NYX trio but I would like this little palette when I am on the go and visiting friends and family.

The trestique mini matte lip crayon, well I would like to have some kind of hope for it but the shade looks like a concealer and that look doesn't look good on me and I put a mediocre review on this brand before so I hate that they are sending it to me again.

Formula X nail color in ignite, I did like the formula X nail polish they sent to me a few months ago, I do only have one red similar and really could use this(I tend to not buy red polish). But I really wanted the trust fund polish but my sister got it in her bag. =/

All in all this is the most impressive glam room I have had in several months, I changed my profile around and who knows if that had anything to do with it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2015)

Even though I knew there was no way I was getting GlamGlow I held out a small glimmer of hope:




Burned! Ipsy doesn't care that they sent me a Nyx Trio in March, 2014.




So sad, and I already traded for the concealer brush.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 8, 2015)

These are what I am getting! Anyone tried the Temptu product? I remember I got one before but IDK from which sub.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2015)

I didn't see a swap thread so I made one here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137998-ipsy-swaps-september-2015/


----------



## pcakes (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's my bag-

Nyx- heard both bad and good reviews so I am interested!

Mascara -always something I can use

Eyeliner- bronze is better than black. I'll give it a try

Trust fund - Polish is always something I like!

Avene -Masks are also something I like getting!

So I'm pretty happy with this bag!


----------



## catipa (Sep 9, 2015)

pcakes said:


> Here's my bag-
> 
> Nyx- heard both bad and good reviews so I am interested!
> 
> ...


This is my bag too, I was sad not to get the Glam Glow, but really wanted the Trust Fund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm sad I missed the 100 point henna tattoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could have used the last of my points before I cancel. Hopefully another 100 point item comes before the 1st.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 11, 2015)

Here's my Ipsy this month-

Acure Brightening Facial Scrub- This is meh, I don't hate it but I have a Clarisonic and already use chemical exfoliants. However I do end up using these types of products on my legs before I shave. That's probably what this will be used for. Out of the set of options it was shown with it probably was the best pick for me though. 

Pixi by Petra  Brow Powder Trio- I've had good luck with this brand so far. I'm not sure if the colors will work for me but I'll try it. Having naturally red hair makes my eyebrows a little tricky. I need something with a red undertone or it looks ashy and wrong. Happy to receive this type of product though. 

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream- I've gotten foil samples of this before and didn't feel a need to run out and buy it. However I have sensitive skin that can get pretty dry in the winter so it will definitely get used. 

Nyx Cosmetics Trio- To be honest I didn't really care if I got the Glam Glow or not as I've gotten it in other bags. Honestly I have super great skincare products from Paula's Choice and my dermatologist and feel that I'm better off sticking to my routine (even though it's fun to try new things). The colors in this are really nice looking but Nyx shadows tend to be hit or miss for me. Some of the singles I've gotten are great but the palettes I've bought have been chalky and dry.

tre'StiQue Mini Matte Lip Crayon- I love matte lipsticks and I love the color of this product. However how this will look on me is a different game entirely. My pale neutral skin tone and bright copper hair makes choosing colors a giant pain. My lips are also big so bright things overwhelm my face while really pale neutrals leave me washed out. I really hope this one works for me though! 

Overall great bag! Hopefully the product quality is high and the colors work for me. The only thing I'm super bummed about is the Trust Fund polish. I wanted it last bag and didn't get it. That is one of my go to colors also (really anything green or purple is).


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 11, 2015)

I received my bag today.  I'm happy enough with it.

Garnier Fructis Sleek Primer: This is not something I expected to receive from Ipsy, but it's something I am interested in and will use.  I'm happy to have received it.  It smells good and is a decent sized bottle.

J Cat Eyeliner in Bronze: I normally only wear black liquid eyeliner, but I swatched this and it stayed put and is a nice color.  I'll hang on to it and see if I have a use for it.

First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream: I already own this product.  I like it.

Elizabeth Mott Tinted Brow Gel: I would have been super happy about this except I received it in a light color that appears to be for blonde hair.  I have brown hair so this won't work for me.  (Totally not Ipsy's fault, I used to have blonde hair and never updated the change to brown in my profile).

NYX Shadow Trio: 2 of the 3 colors are too dark for my taste so this will go to a friend.

The bag itself looks nice and elegant.  Unfortunately the Fructis leaked inside of the bag.  I have given it a wash so I should be all good.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 11, 2015)

This is the best Ipsy bag I've gotten in a few months!

-NYX Cosmetics Ipsy Eye Shadow Trio. I like NYX, I like the colors, and since I got the Glamglow too I really have no complaints.

-Glamglow Flashmud Brightening Treatment! Yay I got Glamglow! I can always use brightening products and I'm so excited about this. I feel like I never get the good spoilers.

-J. Cat. #MOTD Eyeliner in Bronze. This is such a pretty and unique color. I wear eyeliner everyday so I'm super happy about this!

-Not Soap, Radio Hand/Body Lotion. I like this brand (everything smells so good) and I can always use more lotion so another win.

-Formula X nail polish in Ignite. Love this color and excited to try this brand!

Everything in my bag was so amazing this month. I love everything! And there were no hair products, so that's always a win!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm so  jealous of the people who got the bronze liner. So jealous that I'm going to buy it when the coupon codes are valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 11, 2015)

Speaking of codes- anyone know what the free gift is from Not Soap Radio? I am assuming it's a sample of something.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 11, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I'm so jealous of the people who got the bronze liner. So jealous that I'm going to buy it when the coupon codes are valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used the code to place an order on Monday and it worked then.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 11, 2015)

iPretty949 said:


> These are what I am getting! Anyone tried the Temptu product? I remember I got one before but IDK from which sub.


I have a temptu in pearl from Ipsy last year.  I watched several youtube videos on how to apply this without the temptu machine. They said to use as a highlighter over a cupid's bow or brow bone. Mine was weirdly iridescent so I never really could find a way to wear it without looking like I was going to a rave. Maybe champagne is a more natural color.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I have a temptu in pearl from Ipsy last year.  I watched several youtube videos on how to apply this without the temptu machine. They said to use as a highlighter over a cupid's bow or brow bone. Mine was weirdly iridescent so I never really could find a way to wear it without looking like I was going to a rave. Maybe champagne is a more natural color.


Me too and I didn't like it


----------



## littlemissnurse (Sep 11, 2015)

My bag:

Naobay moisturizing cream

Pixi by Petra brow powder trio

NYX shadow trio

J Cat eye pencil in bronze

So Fresh So Clean green tea mask

I'll throw the Naobay in my purse, but this isn't exciting at all. I don't like brow powder so I'll be giving the Pixi away. I'm up to my eyeballs in shadows right now, but I'll try the NYX. I'm excited for the mask and the eye pencil and that's it this month.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if the NYX is as dark as it appears?


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 12, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Does anyone know if the NYX is as dark as it appears?


The 3rd color is dark matte brown, not quite as dark as it appears in photos. The color next to it is a copper color and is actually (suprisingly) very pretty. I am actually slightly less bummed out about it than I was before I saw it in person.


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 12, 2015)

@@ChullBird Thank you for giving me hope.


----------



## artemiss (Sep 12, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Here's my Ipsy this month-
> 
> Acure Brightening Facial Scrub- This is meh, I don't hate it but I have a Clarisonic and already use chemical exfoliants. However I do end up using these types of products on my legs before I shave. That's probably what this will be used for. Out of the set of options it was shown with it probably was the best pick for me though.
> 
> ...


Bag twins!

I was excited for the shadow until I got the Pop trio in my Birchbox, and those colors are so close, and probably a better match than this that I will likely not keep it.

I can't wear most lipsticks, so that's a bust for me

And I have the same issue with brow products, so that will likely be a bust,(note to the OP: if you are looking for something that works well for redheads, I have an NYX powder duo+gel in auburn I purchased that I LOVE, it has a light and dark auburn powder, and while I only use the darker one, they are a GREAT match and don't look too dark or fake)

The other stuff, eh, I will try it, but I don't see me keeping this sub once my year is up.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 12, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Bag twins!
> 
> I was excited for the shadow until I got the Pop trio in my Birchbox, and those colors are so close, and probably a better match than this that I will likely not keep it.
> 
> ...


I thought the Pop trio in the Birchbox was purple (or at least mine is)? The colors in the Nyx look very brown to me. They are all good shades for me so I will keep them (even though I don't know why, I have 6 big palettes that need to be used and a drawer full of other stuff). 

I'm really hoping the lipstick is like KVD matte. They are probably some of the best lip sticks I own so it's what I tend to compare things to. 

I use Just For Redheads brow products. They are as close to perfect as I'm going to get (maybe a tad bit dark if I apply heavily). I find that a lot of drugstore and high end stuff seems to be a better color match for dyed red hair rather than real. I haven't tried the Nyx though. I went through a phase of using taupe colors because my brows are actually a very fair blonde as are my lashes. However like I said it's ashy and looks so weird with bright copper hair. All the beauty things I've read over the years have lied to me, they always just told me to just use what blondes use. Unless you are a strawberry blonde (as in more blonde than red) I don't think that works at all though. 

I been subscribed to Ipsy for almost a year now. I really like them still. I tend to get what I want more often than not. At the very least I get one of the best possible selections out of the sneak peeks for me. It makes me wonder if I'm just lucky or if it has to do with the way most people answer the quiz.. I've also wondered if when you rate something low they keep sending you things from that brand to try and change your opinion. I recently just started trying out Birchbox and am very underwhelmed by my itty bitty baby samples. I think the only reason I haven't canceled them is because of the points program. Though this month is better size wise they sent me a duplicate perfume.


----------



## Jayderose (Sep 14, 2015)

This bag came in the mail today, and only three words kept repeating in my head as I looked in it; small and brown.


----------



## pcakes (Sep 14, 2015)

Jayderose said:


> This bag came in the mail today, and only three words kept repeating in my head as I looked in it; small and brown.


Did anyone else think it smelled funny too- my bag had a weird smell!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Sep 14, 2015)

I still haven't received shipping confirmation, which it weird. Could it be because I cancelled? I cancelled after they charged me and got my glam room to load and everything, so I'm supposed to still get my September bag, but it's weird that I haven't gotten a shipped email yet.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 14, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I still haven't received shipping confirmation, which it weird. Could it be because I cancelled? I cancelled after they charged me and got my glam room to load and everything, so I'm supposed to still get my September bag, but it's weird that I haven't gotten a shipped email yet.


I never got a shipping notice, but I got my bag today! I feel more often then not I get my tracking after I get my bag so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got my shipping noticed today and when I opened it, it said it was delivered today! Whoohoo!


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 15, 2015)

I got my bag yesterday and I really like it alot! The value is pretty good too around $32!

-NYX Eyeshadow trio. Meh these aren't super pigmented and I have a billion shades like this already.

-Formula X Nail Polish in Ignite. I was so excited to receive this! I put it on immediately and it is more of a purpley red color then a burgundy, still pretty but I was so hoping for a burgundy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Glamglow Brightening Treatment. This is almost 1/3 the size of a full size! That's awesome! I really wanted to get this and I'm so happy I did!

-JCAT Bronze Eyeliner. It's really pretty and I don't have any eyeliners in this exact shade so that's nice.

-Not Soap Radio Lotion. This smells just like coconut milk and I love it! They are one of my favorite brands so I was so happy to recieve this!

This was a great Ipsy month! I hope they keep it up!


----------



## Saiza (Sep 16, 2015)

I got my Ipsy bag today and dislike it so much. I don't like the cheap brands they keep sending out, I got City Color, J.Cat and NYX all in one bag. I know some people love NYX, I don't, it's alright but nothing I'd ever pay for. The J.Cat eyeliner was in a gorgeous shade, I just don't use pencil eyeliners. I also got the Not Soap Radio lotion that does smell really nice and light, but usually dislike lotions in my monthly bag or BB. I also got the Trust Fund nail polish in Elegantly Wasted, which is a nice high value item, except I hate getting nail polish in bags and hate the color. I don't like pastels at all, prefer dark colors, jewel tones. I don't know why I hang onto Ipsy, probably because it's only $10 a month and still praying for a great bag.


----------



## artemiss (Sep 16, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I got my Ipsy bag today and dislike it so much. I don't like the cheap brands they keep sending out, I got City Color, J.Cat and NYX all in one bag. I know some people love NYX, I don't, it's alright but nothing I'd ever pay for. The J.Cat eyeliner was in a gorgeous shade, I just don't use pencil eyeliners. I also got the Not Soap Radio lotion that does smell really nice and light, but usually dislike lotions in my monthly bag or BB. I also got the Trust Fund nail polish in Elegantly Wasted, which is a nice high value item, except I hate getting nail polish in bags and hate the color. I don't like pastels at all, prefer dark colors, jewel tones. I don't know why I hang onto Ipsy, probably because it's only $10 a month and still praying for a great bag.


I agree with you on the brands: I'd rather have tiny samples of high-end products I'll actually use than full-size no-name ones I'm afraid to.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2015)

The cream blush sample is SO small!







Luckily everything else appears to be full size.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 16, 2015)

Just need to vent for a sec and here is as good as anywhere. I used the Ipsy discount on the Jcat site because they have these new gel nail polishes in some great fall colors and I had been looking to get some new ones for fall. I received my order today and I could smell nail polish before I even opened it. One of the polishes opened and spilled out some on itself and one other bottle. I sent them an email and they sent back an email with very poor grammar and spelling saying to give back the product and they will replace it. I am not going to pay to ship back a $4 polish so I guess I am stuck with a half empty bottle. I used the Saturn color and it is fabulous but I don't think I will be ordering from them again.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 16, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I got my Ipsy bag today and dislike it so much. I don't like the cheap brands they keep sending out, I got City Color, J.Cat and NYX all in one bag. I know some people love NYX, I don't, it's alright but nothing I'd ever pay for. The J.Cat eyeliner was in a gorgeous shade, I just don't use pencil eyeliners. I also got the Not Soap Radio lotion that does smell really nice and light, but usually dislike lotions in my monthly bag or BB. I also got the Trust Fund nail polish in Elegantly Wasted, which is a nice high value item, except I hate getting nail polish in bags and hate the color. I don't like pastels at all, prefer dark colors, jewel tones. I don't know why I hang onto Ipsy, probably because it's only $10 a month and still praying for a great bag.


Saiza message me if you'd like to trade your Trust Fund Polish! I wanted it this month and last!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this was my fourth bag now. My first one was great, but I haven't been too impressed since. I'll probably give them to the 6th month mark and if it doesn't improve then I'm canceling.


----------



## cg0112358 (Sep 22, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> pretty pumped for mine this time around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the same bag. I'm not super excited but am happy over all.
For those of you upset about getting the NYX shadow because you don't have that selected or already received one I'm pretty sure everyone got it this time. Occasionally Ipsy has products everyone receives, there is no opting out.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 25, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> I got the same bag. I'm not super excited but am happy over all.
> 
> For those of you upset about getting the NYX shadow because you don't have that selected or already received one I'm pretty sure everyone got it this time. Occasionally Ipsy has products everyone receives, there is no opting out.


The reason people are upset with the eye shadow is because you were possibly going to receive the Nyx eye shadow *or* the GLAMGLOW product. Many wanted the GLAMGLOW but didn't get it. They seem to like to use coveted products everybody wants (probably to lure more subscribers) but then don't actually have that many of them. 

I didn't really care either way. I'd try it if they sent it to me but I have gotten GLAMGLOW products in past bags. It just seems like hype to me and my skin didn't like it. However I do best with dermatologist prescribed medications and Paula's Choice products. Most other skin care products don't impress me much, though the ACURE scrub I received was actually pretty nice. 

The only products I'm slightly bummed about not getting were the Trust Fund Polish and the J. Cat Beauty eye pencil simply because I love both of those colors. They have the pencil in the points section right now but I quite frankly don't want to use my points on something that cheap (with the ipsy code it's not even $2). I'm slightly curious about what the Temptu would look like on my fair skin and what the Not Soap, Radio smells like though.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 25, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> The reason people are upset with the eye shadow is because you were possibly going to receive the Nyx eye shadow *or* the GLAMGLOW product. Many wanted the GLAMGLOW but didn't get it. They seem to like to use coveted products everybody wants (probably to lure more subscribers) but then don't actually have that many of them.
> 
> I didn't really care either way. I'd try it if they sent it to me but I have gotten GLAMGLOW products in past bags. It just seems like hype to me and my skin didn't like it. However I do best with dermatologist prescribed medications and Paula's Choice products. Most other skin care products don't impress me much, though the ACURE scrub I received was actually pretty nice.
> 
> The only products I'm slightly bummed about not getting were the Trust Fund Polish and the J. Cat Beauty eye pencil simply because I love both of those colors. They have the pencil in the points section right now but I quite frankly don't want to use my points on something that cheap (with the ipsy code it's not even $2). I'm slightly curious about what the Temptu would look like on my fair skin and what the Not Soap, Radio smells like though.


The Not Soap, Radio smells like coconut! But it's a very light scent and even after applying it all over my body I can't really smell it.

Edit: I can't spell.


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 27, 2015)

It does seem like my odds of getting the NYX vs getting glamglow were like 80:20. I actually was in the minority and wanted the trio because it looked like a dupe of some bronze shadow I used to own in high school and haven't seen in years. 

On a slightly related note the actual ipsy bag smelled really awful this month.  :wacko:


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 30, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> The only products I'm slightly bummed about not getting were the Trust Fund Polish and the J. Cat Beauty eye pencil simply because I love both of those colors. They have the pencil in the points section right now but I quite frankly don't want to use my points on something that cheap (with the ipsy code it's not even $2). I'm slightly curious about what the Temptu would look like on my fair skin and what the Not Soap, Radio smells like though.


I got that pencil in my bag and I love it. It's very firm which I would normally say is bad but this one somehow works. No tugging or pulling, it creates a really tight line and the color? Lovely. It's a true bronze with no sparkle which is very hard to find in a metal.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Sep 30, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I got that pencil in my bag and I love it. It's very firm which I would normally say is bad but this one somehow works. No tugging or pulling, it creates a really tight line and the color? Lovely. It's a true bronze with no sparkle which is very hard to find in a metal.


Yeah, I think I'm just going to buy it. I also love the Liptitude 24/7 Hydrating Lip Stain. I got it a few bags back but would love it in a color that's not pink. I'm thinking about ordering the colors Lipbanging and Scandalous. They also have the cutest blush with a kitty in the center!


----------

